# For sale 2X Pioneer CDJ-850 + DJM-850 Mixer Package......$2,800



## Mash (Aug 21, 2012)

*Welcome you to Turntable Furnitures world of music on professional market, we are dealers of all kinds of Dj Equipment Such as Mixers, Speakers, Headphones Gears, Amplifiers and many more. All our products are brand new,Original , comes with complete accessories and they also come with 1 year international warranty.*

*We also give 90 days return policy on every products that has been paid for and delivered to it owner, if within this days your equipment develop any fault or damages you can return it back to us.*

*For more information Regarding Purchase,Kindly Contact our email us at*

*[email protected]*
*[email protected]*
*Skype: mixercommunicationslimited*
*ICQ NO: 601986555*

*PRICE LIST:*

*Amplifier/Sound System*

*M-Audio Studiophile CX5 Studio Monitors Speakers…….$460*
*KARAOKE SYSTEM DJ PLAYER PA MACHINE SPEAKERS AMPLIFIER…..$1,100*
*Rare Milbert BAM 235 Best SQ Tube Amplifier……..$1,400*
*HARMAN KARDON FESTIVAL D1000 Tube Amp Receiver RARE…$1,800*
*1974 Marshall NARB 100 Watt Tube Amplifier (RARE)……$4,500*
*Rare Sansui BA-303 Stereo Power Tube Amplifier Amp KT88….$2,600*
*Classe Audio Delta CA-2200 Stereo Amplifier…..$2,200*
*Krell S-300i integrated amplifier 120V or 230V……$1,600*
*DBX Driverack 260 Loud Speaker Control System…….$800*
*QSC PLX 2502 Stereo Power Amplifier………..$800*
*MCINTOSH MC2255 AMPLIFIER………$2,400*
*Sumo Polaris Amplifier Prestine condition……$900*
*Marantz 8b – Legendary EL34 Tube Amplifier……….$1,200*
*McIntosh MCC204 400W Car Amplifier……$850*
*McIntosh MC 240 Vintage Hi-Fi Tube Amplifier MC240 Amp…………..$2,000*
*JL AUDIO 1000/1 CAR AMPLIFIER……$600*
*McIntosh MC 7106 Multi Channel Amplifier……$850*
*Threshold 400A 2ch Amplifier Class A Stasis……$1,300*
*Threshold S/200 Stasis LINEAR STEREO POWER AMP CLASS…..$700*
*KEN-WOOD TL–922A LINEAR AMPLIFIER……$900*
*Shanling STP-80 Integrated Tube Amplifier….$750*
*BOSE Lifestyle DVD Home Entertainment System…..$900*
*Bose Lifestyle V20 Home entertainment system…..$1,100*
*Bose Lifestyle 18 Series III Entertainment System 3…..$850*
*Bose Lifestyle 48 DVD Home Entertainment System……$2,900*
*Bose Lifestyle V35 Home Eentertainment System……$2,400*
*Bose Lifestyle V28 Home Entertainment Speaker System….$900*
*Bose V30 Lifestyle Home Theater System W HDMI……$1,600*
*Bose Lifestyle 28 DVD Home Entertainment System…….$800*
*Bose lifestyle 235 entertainment system……..$1,600*
*Latest Bose Lifestyle V25 Home Entertainment System…..$2,100*
*Bose Sound-Dock 10 Speaker System For IPOD….$500*
*Bose Lifestyle V20 5.1 HD Surround Sound System…..$1,900*
*Bose Lifestyle V30 5.1 HD Surround Sound System…..$2,200*
*Bose® Lifestyle® T20 home theater system........$1,500*

*Avid Digidesign Pro Tools HD1 PCI system….$4,700*
*Digidesign LynxAurora 16 HD1 Protools Bundle….$3,800*
*Digidesign Apogee HD1 PCI Bundle….$4,500*
*Avid Digidesign HD1 PCI Pro Tools Bundle 96 I/O…$5,900*
*DIGIDESIGN HD2 WITH 192 INTERFACE & LIQUID MIX…….$3,000*
*Digidesign Avid Pro Tools HD3 Accel PCIE….$7,900*
*Digidesign Pro Tools HD3 Plug-ins…..$400*
*Digidesign MBOX2 Pro……….$550*
*Digidesign Mbox 2………….$230*
*Digidesign Mbox 2 Mini……..$170*
*Digidesign Digi 003 Rack……$890*
*Digidesign Digi 003 factory…$1,200*
*Digidesign Digi 003 Factory Complete…..$2900*
*Digidesign Digi 003 Rack + Factory ……..$1,400*

*Paramax P-612 (Digital Utopia) Surround Sound System…….$2,000*
*Olin Ross Sound System OR880 5.1 Sound System……$550*
*Pro 1,200W Band PA, Karaoke DJ, Club Sound System….$1,300*
*5000 Watt Wireless Home Theater Surround Sound System…..$300*
*JVC TH-BA3 5.1 Sound Bar Audio Home Theater System…..$400*
*Complete DJ Sound & Light System American DJ/York-Ville…..$2,700*
*Samsung HW-C560s Surround Sound System 5.1 ……$350*
*MK Sound 5.1 Channel Home Theater Black Speaker System….$1,400*
*5.1 Compact Sound Systems PT-325…….$800*

*Denon DJ DN-S3700 + Numark X9 DJ Package........$1,589*
*Denon DJ DN-S3700 + Behringer DDM4000 DJ Package.....$1,759*
*Denon DJ DN-S3700 + Behringer DDM4000 DJ Package......$1,800*
*Denon DN-X500 Professional 19? Mixer …$350*
*Denon Professional DJ Controlle........$400 *
*Denon DC-6000 Controller...................$650*
*Denon DN-X600 Professional 2-Ch Digital Mixer .......$580*
*Denon DN-MC6000 Professional Digital Mixer & Controller.....$600*
*Denon DN-X1100 4 Channel DJ Mixer…..$580*
*Denon DN-S5000 Tabletop DJ CD Player…$600*
*Denon DN-D9000 Dual Pro CD Player…..$830*
*Denon DJ Compact CD/USB Media Player and Controller…..$320*
*Denon DN-D4500 Dual CD/MP3 Player….$450*
*Denon DN-S1200 Compact CD/USB Media Player/Controller…..$300*
*Denon DN-X1600 4-Channel Digital DJ Mixer………$800*
*Denon DN-X1700 4-Ch Digital DJ Mixer ………..$1,400*
*Denon DN-MC6000 Digital Mixer............$650*
*Denon DN-S3000 Table Top DJ CD Player Refurb……$350*
*Denon DN-HS5500 Turntable Media Player & Controller……$750*
*Denon DN-S3500 Professional CD/MP3 Turntable…..$470*
*Denon DNF650R SD/USB Solid State Recorder/Player.....$680*
*Denon DN-S3700 DJ Digital Media Turntable……$580*
*Denon DN-D6000 Dual CD MP3 Player……………….$580*
*Denon DN-HD2500 Hard Disk Media Player/Controller…$400*
*Denon DN-X900 Professional 19? Analog/Digital Mixer…..$350*

*Korg ZERO4 Live Control Mixer ……..$1,000*
*Korg ZERO8 Live Control Console Mixer…….$1400*
*Korg KM-202 2-Channel KAOSS DJ Mixer……..$200*
*Korg D888 Mixer……………..$550*
*KORG KM-202 KM202 2-CHANNEL KAOSS PAD DJ MIXER…….$450*

*Numark TT1650 High-Torque Direct Drive DJ Turntable......$230*
*Numark TTX Direct-Drive Turntable…………$300*
*Numark Industries TTX USB turntable...........$359*
*Numark X2 Pro Hybrid Turntable And CD / MP3 Player…..$700*
*Numark 5000FX 12 5-Channel Tabletop Mixer ….$650*
*Numark CDN88 MP3 Professional Dual CD/MP3 Player …..$350*
*Numark CDN88PRO Dual CD/MP3 Player........$420*
*Numark DXM09 Digital DJ Mixer…$350*
*Numark iCDMIX3 Dual CD & iPod Dock DJ 3 Ch Mixer.....$350*
*Numark NS7 DJ Turntable Controller………$800*
*Numark NS6 DJ Turntable Controller…….$650*
*Numark CDX Direct-Drive CD Turntable.......$600*
*Numark iCD DJ In A Box Complete CD & iPod DJ System…..500*
*Numark V7 DJ Turntable Controller….$400*
*Numark N4 (N-4) 4-Deck Controller & DJ Mixer.....$450*
*Numark 4Trak Traktor DJ Controller......$850*
*Numark HDMIX Hd Mix Pro Dj Cd Mixer….$700*
*Numark AVM02 Audio/Video Mixer with Effects ……$500*
*Numark VM03-MKII Pro VJ KJ 3 Screen.......$750*
*Numark CM200USB 5-Channel 19? Rackmount DJ Mixer…….$300*
*Numark Mixdeck Turntable Player……$500*
*Numark Mixtrack DJ Software Controller.........280*
*Numark iDJ 3 DJ Console for the iPOD ………..$440*
*Numark DXM06 2-Channel Digital Mixer….$350*
*Numark iDJ 2 DJ Console for the iPOD ………..$340*
*Numark IDJ Pro DJ Mixer..........$380*
*Numark NuVJ Video Mixer …………………$200*
*Numark Omni Control USB DJ Controller…$280*
*Numark PRO CM1000 Professional Club Mixer….$250*

*Pioneer CDJ-1000MK3 + Allen & Heath Xone 92 DJ Package......$3859*
*2x Pioneer - CDJ 850 110V&220V + DJM 900 Nexus.....$2,850*
*2x Pioneer - CDJ 850 110V&220V + DJM T1 Mixer....$2,200*
*2X Pioneer-CDJ-850 + DJM-2000 MIXER 110/220V......$3500*
*2X Pioneer CDJ-2000 Turntable + DJM-2000 Mixer......$4,700*
*2x Pioneer CDJ-2000 + DJM-900 Limited Edition White.....$4,000 *
*2x CDJ-1000 MK3 + DJM-800 Mixer Package…….$1,800*
*2X Pioneer CDJ-900 + DJM-900 Nexus Package......$3,400*
*2X PIONEER CDJ-350 Turntable + DJM-350 Mixer….$1,400*
*2X Pioneer CDJ-850 + DJM-850 Mixer Package......$2,800*
*2X Pioneer CDJ-400 + Behringer DJX-750 Mixer.......$1,200*
*2X Limited Edition CDJ-400-K + DJM-400 Mixer Package………1,600*
*2X Pioneer CDJ-200 + 1 DJM-400 DJ Package.....$1,000*
*Pioneer CMX-3000 Dual Rackmount CD Player……….$900*
*Pioneer DJM-400 Mixer …..$500*
*Pioneer DJM-800 Mixer……$650*
*Pioneer DJM-850-S..........$900*
*Pioneer RMX-1000 Remix Station.....$650*
*Pioneer DJM-1000 Mixer….$1,200*
*Pioneer DDJ T-1 Traktor CDJ- Controller with Effects…..$800*
*Pioneer Pro. 2-Channel DJ Controller DDJ-S1………$1100*
*Pioneer SEP-C1 Professional Software Entertainment Controller……$900*
*Pioneer DJM-2000 Mixer….$1900*
*Pioneer DJM-5000 Mixer….$600*
*Pioneer DJM-350 Mixer…..$400*
*Pioneer DJM-T1 2 Channel Traktor Mixer……$1,000*
*Pioneer DJM-600 mixer…..$400*
*Pioneer EFX-1000 Performance Effector Digital Effects Processor..$650*
*Pioneer DJM-500 mixer…..$350*
*Pioneer DJM-300 mixer….$300*
*Pioneer DJM-3000 mixer…$400*
*Pioneer DJM-707 mixer….$300*
*Pioneer DJM-700-k Mixer..$700*
*Pioneer DJM-909 mixer….$700*
*Pioneer DJM-900 Nexus…..$1,200*
*Pioneer MEP-7000 Professional Multi-Entertainment Player……$1,800*
*Pioneer EFX-500 mixer….$250*
*Pioneer CDJ-400 Turntable….$330*
*Pioneer CDJ-1000MK2…..$450*
*Pioneer CDJ-1000MK3…..$600*
*Pioneer CDJ-900 Professional Multi-Player…..$800*
*Pioneer CDJ-2000 CD Turntable……$1400*
*Pioneer CDJ-850-S Turntable…………$600*
*Pioneer CDJ-850-K Turntable…………$730*
*Pioneer CDJ-350 Turntable………..$380*
*Pioneer CDJ-200 Pro CD Player……$250*
*Pioneer DVJ-X1 DJ Video Player……..$700*
*Pioneer SVM-1000 Pro Audio/Video DJ Mixer…..$4,700*
*Pioneer CDJ-800MK2 Professional CD/MP3 Turntable…..$350*
*Pioneer DVJ-1000 Professional DVD Turntable….$700*
*Mackie d.2 2-Channel DJ Mixer ……$200*
*PCDJ DAC-3 Digital Audio Controller……….$200*
*American Audio Q-Spand PRO 4-Channel DJ Mixer……$200*
*American Audio Flex 100 Sys Complete DJ System ……$500*
*Native Instruments Kontrol S4 KontrolS4 4-Deck DJ…….$600*

*Sampler*

*Roland SP-404 Portable Power Sampler with FX…..$350*
*Roland VK-8M Organ Sound Module…….$900*
*Roland SP-555 Creative Sampler Workstation……$600*
*Roland SonicCell 128-Voice Expandable Synth Module with Audio Interface……..$700*
*Edirol V-440HD Multi-Format Video Mixer……$5,800*
*Edirol / Roland V-1600HD Multi-Format Video Switcher….$12,800*
*Edirol LVS-800 8 Input Video Switcher………$2,900*
*Roland SPD-30 Octapad Total Percussion Pad….$500*
*Roland SPD-SX SPDSX Sampling Pad.........$650*
*Roland PM-30 PM30 Drum Monitor 200 Watt ……$460*
*Roland Fantom-XR Sound Module……….$700*
*Edirol-Roland V4 Video Mixer with Effects……..$900*
*Edirol-Roland V8 8 Channel Video mixer with Effects…..$1,600*
*Roland V-Synth XT Synthesizer………………..$1900*

*Akai MPC1000 Music Production Center………………..$700*
*Akai MPC4000-Plus – 64 Voice Sampling Drum Machine………$1400*
*Akai MPC2500 Music Production Center…………..$1500*
*Akai MPC5000 Music Production Centre…………..$1380*
*Akai APC 40 Albeton Controller……………………..$300*
*Akai MPC5000 Midi Production Sampler/Sequencer/8-Track……$1,300*
*Akai MPC-2000XL-MCD Production Station…………….$600*
*Akai XR20 – Portable Beat Production Station…….$350*
*Akai MPC 2000XL Custom Drum Machine Wood Bezel Refurbished…….$1000*
*Akai MPC500 MIDI Production System/Sampler………$350*
*AKAI MPC Studio Music Production Controller......$500*

*Technics SL-1210MK2 Turntable………………….$350*
*2X Technics SL-1210M5G Pro Turntable……………..$650*
*set Technics SL-DZ1200 Digital Turntable………..$550*
*Gemini CDT-05 Professional Hybrid CD/Turntable Combo……..$350*
*Gemini CDJ-700 Professional Tabletop CD/MP3/USB DJ Media Player.....$450*
*American Audio Velocity Professional Dual CD/MP3 Player……$400*
*Cortex dMIX-300 Digital Music Control Station………$300*
*B-52 Prodigy FX DJ Workstation…………….$850*

*Hercules DJ Console MK2 Dual Deck DJ Mixer …..$300*
*Hercules DJ Console RMX Controller….$320*
*Urei 1605 DJ Club Mixer……………$700*
*Urei 1601 Digital Scratch Mixer………$320*

*Vestax PMC-05PROIII DJ Mixer…..$400*
*Vestax PMC-500 DJ Mixer…….$800*
*Vestax PMC-05PROSL DJ Mixer with Sampling…..$450*
*Vestax PMC-06 Pro A 2 Channel DJ Scratch Mixer……$300*
*Vestax VCI-100 Tabletop DJ MIDI Controller ……….$350*
*Vestax VCI-300 MKII MIDI DJ Controller+Serato…….$500*
*Vestax VCI400 DJ Midi Controller with Virtual DJ Le Software.....$800*
*Vestax VCI-380 Professional MIDI & Audio DJ Controller......$650*
*Vestax PMC-08Pro Professional Hybrid Digital Mixer…..$600*
*Vestax CDX-SL CD Scratch Package……..$1,000*

*Allen & Heath Xone:92 Fader DJ Mixer………..$1,200*
*Allen and Heath Xone:22 Professional 2 Channel DJ Mixer...............$340*
*Allen And Heath Xone:32 Professional DJ Mixer........$550*
*Allen & Heath Xone 464 16 Input Pro Club DJ Mixer……$1480*
*Allen & Heath Xone:4D – USB Audio Interface and DJ Controller………..$1,600*
*Allen & Heath Xone:42 DJ Mixer………..$700*
*Allen & Heath XoneX DJ Mixer……….$800*
*Allen & Heath Xone:S2R Installation/DJ Mixer (Rotary Faders)…….$800*
*Allen and Heath XONE 2D Digital MIDI USB Controller DJ…..$450*
*Allen & Heath GL3800 8 Buss 40 Input Live Sound Console.....$6800*
*Allen & Heath GL2800-32 Mixer..........$3,600*
*Allen & Heath GL2400-24 Live Console Mixer…….$1500*
*Allen & Heath GLD-80 Digital Mixer........$7,900*
*Allen & Heath GLD-AR2412 Expansion.......$1700*
*Allen & Heath GS-R24 (24-Ch Analog Console/Control)......$7,500*
*Allen & Heath Xone 2D Pro DJ MIDI Controller……….$480*
*Allen & Heath Xone: 2 464 and xone 2 Xone2…..$800*
*Allen & Heath Xonex USB Midi Controller with Serato Itch..$1,000*
*Allen & Heath Xone: 02 Battle Mixer………$380*
*Allen & Heath Xone: 62 Fader DJ Mixer…..$650*
*Allen & Heath GR05 5 in x 4 Out Zone Mixer......$680*
*Allen & Heath Gr2 9 in x 4 Out Zone Mixer......$850*

*Rane MP4 Rackmount DJ Mixer……$300*
*Rane MP44 DJ Club Mixer……..$700*
*Rane Empath Touring/Club Mixer……….$780*
*Rane MP 2016a 6-Channel Rotary Mixer…..$1,000*
*Rane SL 3- Scratch Live SL3 Serato………$480*
*Rane TTM 57SL Performance Mixer with Serato Scratch……$1150*
*Rane TTM 56S Performance Mixer……………….$650*
*Rane MP25 Club Mixer.............$1,200*
*Rane MP 2016A 6-Channel Rotary Mixer.......$1,100*
*Rane MP26 Rackmount DJ Club Mixer..........$1,400*
*Rane Sixty-Eight DJ Mixer for Serato Scratch Live......$1,700*
*Rane Sixty-two 62 Dj Mixer For Serato Scratch Live......$1,900*
*Rane Sixty-One Performance Mixer with Serato Scratch Live...$1,200*

*Stanton M.505 12? Club Mixer with 5 InputChannels……$300*
*Stanton CM.205 CD / MP3 Player with Mixer …….$250*
*Behringer BCD2000 B-Control Deejay………$150*
*Behringer Refurbished VMX1000 Pro DJ Mixer ……..$200*
*Behringer DJX700 5-Channel Pro DJ Mixer ….$130*

*Yamaha MOTIF ES Rack Module .......$900*
*Yamaha VL70-M Virtual Acoustic Tone Generator ......$600*
*Yamaha Refurbished Motif ES Rack Module .......$700*
*Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A3000 AV network receiver - Black....$890*
*Yamaha MOX6 61-Key Semi-Weighted Synthesizer/Workstation..... $900*
*Yamaha Motif XF6 61 Key Keyboard Synthesizer Workstation Dent & Scratch .....$1700*
*Yamaha PSRS910 Arranger Keyboard..... $1400*
*Yamaha PSR-S710 61-Key Arranger Workstation Music Keyboard ......$900*
*Yamaha PSR-A2000 61 Key World Music Arranger Keyboard....$1200*
*Yamaha PSR-S650 61-Key Arranger Keyboard.......$680*
* Yamaha LS9-32 Digital Mixer.........................$9600*
*Yamaha Motif XF8 88-Key Keyboard Synthesizer Workstation Dent & Scratch .....$2200*
*Yamaha MM8 88 Key Synthesizer Keyboard Dent & Scratch...... $780*
*Yamaha MO-8 Music Production Keyboard 88 Keys .......$1200*
*Yamaha MOX8 88-Key Graded Hammer Action Synthesizer...... $1600*
*Yamaha Motif XF7 76-Key Workstation DAW Music Keyboard..... $2700*
*Yamaha S90es 88 Key Workstation.......$1,400*

*SPEAKER*
*JBL PRX518S (18? Self Powered Subwoofer System)….$500*
*JBL PRX518S Self-Powered Subwoofer Pair….$1100*
*JBL 2 EON 515 EON515 Powered PA DJ Speaker Portable cost $1400*
*JBL PRX515 (15? 2 – Way Self-Powered Sound)….$1100*
*2 JBL SRX 725 Speakers………………..$1,800*
*B & W Nautilus 804 Main / Stereo Speakers…..$2,800*
*Peavey SSE 12 Sanctuary Series Speaker………..$500*
*JBL PRX515 2-Way 15? Speaker Cabinet…..$400*
*JBL PRX625 Dual 15? 2-Way Active Speaker System………$900*

*Contact this E-mail address for bookings/ Information*

*[email protected]*
*[email protected]*
*Skype: mixercommunicationslimited*
*ICQ NO: 601986555*


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 21, 2012)

OMG! This is exactly the kinda shit i come to STP for. Those deals simply cant be beat! Ive been looking for a Bose Lifestyle V20 5.1 HD Surround Sound System to pimp out the boxcars i'll be riding in for dayzzzz. At $1,900
its MORE than affordable. 

Boring, quiet, un-festive squat? Theres the answer right there.

But the question is could you possibly deliver to the hop out spot? I promise im good for the money.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 21, 2012)

Mash said:


> *M-Audio Studiophile CX5 Studio Monitors Speakers…….$460*
> *KARAOKE SYSTEM DJ PLAYER PA MACHINE SPEAKERS AMPLIFIER…..$1,100*
> *Rare Milbert BAM 235 Best SQ Tube Amplifier……..$1,400*
> *HARMAN KARDON FESTIVAL D1000 Tube Amp Receiver RARE…$1,800*
> ...


 

*My Penis.........Priceless (no really you can have it, it sux)*


----------



## crow jane (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd like to buy them all please. PM me


----------



## bardamu (Aug 21, 2012)

Will it all fit in a pack?


----------



## Earth (Aug 21, 2012)

hey, man that old sansui stuff is the bomb, but to whoever posted this... man, i think it was vestex who supposedly made a turntable / laythe which could actually cut acetate discs meaning records....
got one of those??
only askin, because this studio would entertain the thought of buying one.


----------

